# fur prices fall winter 09



## mahmoodmahi (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what furs will go fur this fall and winter. The North American Fur Action's may 09 report seems to be pointing to a rise in prices, though they are saying that the Russian fur market hasn't yet recoverd. Also is anyone getting a decent price on coyote, I have read that the main coyote buyers use the fur for making coat trim, and that this particular market is down. Any information anyone has would be greatly appreciated, I'm new to this and I still not sure if I should wait to sell what I have frozen.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i woul'nt bet on any improvment yet!!!!!. coyotes will most likly be very low in price. you may have trouble selling them unless you put the fur up youself.


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

nothing is looking good over all. Still to early to know much of anything on prices. NAFA's first sale of the fall has been canceled due to lack of interest by the buyers.


----------



## severetaxidermy (Oct 28, 2009)

check the nafa wesite for the latest fur auctions and see what they're selling them at. there have several things to look at on each species.

number of pelts for sale
percent sold
average price
highest price

Pretty good source to check, I think. The latest on there currently is may 2009 http://www.nafa.ca/auction/archive/NAFA ... 6_WF_T.pdf

Good luck, If you need anything mounted I'll be glad to help you out


----------

